#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Vídeo Aula (Como instalar leafpad.tar.gz)

## HackerBuiu



----------


## tyuatsu

Muito bom o video! O tar é um bom empacotador mas não sou muito fã do gz (gzip ou gunzip). Um compactador que uso bastante é o velho rar no linux e winrar no windows. Ja tive arquivo gzip comrompido mas com rar, este nunca me deixou na mão!

----------

